# Winter Weather Thread V



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

This is it folks, the last winter weather thread of this season.  

After this it looks to warm up... it still might have one shot left, but I doubt it.

Tomorrow's storm has huge potential to give ATL a major snow or I could eat my final helping of CROW and like it. 

Let the wishing for snowmen start.... NOW.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD, can you post up the model pictures of what areas could expect snow, etc...?


----------



## WickedKwik (Mar 1, 2010)

You gonna give us some projections???


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 1, 2010)

Sweet..... Thanks for the updates DDD
Let'er rip tater chip............


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes I am, gonna wait and see the 12Z GFS and then I will give you thoughts and projections.  I am saving maps now, so that  I can back up my thoughts with model concensus.

I want to make sure the 12Z GFS is going to back me up, so that at least while its raining and 33° I can say... "But the models said snow"


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 1, 2010)

I pray you're right DDD.  I have everyone here at the office in Alpharetta spooled up and ready for snow.  Praying for big snow here.


----------



## Trigabby (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's some more modeled pictures that everyone should stay keenly aware of...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> Yes I am, gonna wait and see the 12Z GFS and then I will give you thoughts and projections.  I am saving maps now, so that  I can back up my thoughts with model concensus.
> 
> I want to make sure the 12Z GFS is going to back me up, so that at least while its raining and 33° I can say... "But the models said snow"



Post them now for comparison.  I am interested to see what you all are going to get. Then post them later to see how much the models have changed, if any...


----------



## K80 (Mar 1, 2010)

That's a nice ride!

What's the odds of 33 and rain DDD? 50/50?


----------



## brandon (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice forecast from Matthew East this morning

http://mattheweast.blogspot.com/


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

Brandon said:


> Nice forecast from Matthew East this morning
> 
> http://mattheweast.blogspot.com/



Yep...and the crazy thing is...he may have understated that a good bit...


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

This one has my interest, this is total precip over 48 hours that the NAM spits out.  

Now how much of that is snow and how much is rain?

The devil is in the details.

I am beginning to believe that Dawsonville, Dahlonega and the NE Mountains will have gauranteed snow.

Where the line changes from snow to rain as you go south will be the big winners with out a doubt.

More later.


----------



## Inspector (Mar 1, 2010)

Weather Underground says rain, and lots of it, for Monroe.


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Brandon said:


> Nice forecast from Matthew East this morning
> 
> http://mattheweast.blogspot.com/



Mathew is a great guy and one heck of a forecaster.

I think he has that map a little far south for folks in GA but hey, the more the better!


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Inspector said:


> Weather Underground says rain, and lots of it, for Monroe.



I could give 2 ummmm toots what WU says on their local forecast.  It's about as useful as Channel 2's fish and game forecast. 

Worthless.  

Monroe to me will be on the fine dividing line of snow/rain


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 1, 2010)

I like the model from Matt E.

Hopfully it'll be at least that. It'll make for a good snow ball fight at work tomorrow lol. 

So this is coming in tonight around midnight through mid morning tomorrow?


----------



## savreds (Mar 1, 2010)

All of y'all up north of us can have all of the moisture, we don't need anymore, especially rain.
It's obvious that the good Lord doesn't want me to see any snow this year, it's gonna snow early in the week so there's not even a chance for a road trip!


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

This map is a map from Allan Huffman out of North Carolina who is a meteorologist for the Examiner up there.

It is dead in line with my thoughts this morning so far.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 1, 2010)

I think we need that purple area to shift this direction!


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 1, 2010)

Either way...I like the map from NC  

Hopefully be working from home tomorrow.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 1, 2010)

I like that map!  Woodstock is in the kill zone!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

Someone at the FFC looks like they may have just realized what the story really is here...



> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION...UPDATED
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
> 1035 AM EST MON MAR 1 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh yeah... here we gooooooooo.....




> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION...UPDATED
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
> 1035 AM EST MON MAR 1 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Inspector (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> I could give 2 ummmm toots what WU says on their local forecast.  It's about as useful as Channel 2's fish and game forecast.
> 
> Worthless.
> 
> Monroe to me will be on the fine dividing line of snow/rain



I think I'll take WU on this one.   I would enjoy losing, though, working in the rain isn't fun.


----------



## cejay825 (Mar 1, 2010)

Inspector said:


> I think I'll take WU on this one.   I would enjoy losing, though, working in the rain isn't fun.



Great ! last time you took WC's non event forcast and it snowed like crazy...I believe the term was "they've been right all year"

I'll take DDD again !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

I guess some work needs to get done today...will be back after lunch to see how things are progressing


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Someone at the FFC looks like they may have just realized what the story really is here...



You beat me to the punch!


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah... you guys are not seeing things.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> You beat me to the punch!



They are probably viewing this thread!


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> Yeah... you guys are not seeing things.



Can't open that link.


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Can't open that link.



Should be a picture... not a link.


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Guys, 

I am going to be a fortune teller here.... 

Winter Storm WARNING is coming from the FFC... 

It is on like donkey kong!!!!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> Should be a picture... not a link.



Either way iPhone won't open it.  My laptop did open it an it looks like NE Atl is in for some snow.  The local weather people haven't even acknowledged it.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am going to be a fortune teller here....
> 
> ...



You and your inside information


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone remember March of 1983?  Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 1, 2010)

Shouldn't there be a noon update?  This could go either way here, the local forecast in the breakroom told me cold rain for metro atl and said a dusting for the mountains.  DDD are they just wrong?


----------



## Trigabby (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD,  

If I'm reading this new site correctly.. (And I LOVE that site) then the NAM and GFS are matching up very well...

Donkey Kong?  Nah.. That's more like King Kong!


----------



## Sargent (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> It's about as useful as Channel 2's fish and game forecast.


 
You mean that's why I never catch or kill anything?


----------



## Inspector (Mar 1, 2010)

Elbert County (Greenville NWS office) for 4 inches of snow, Madison County (Atlanta NWS office) has a Special Weather Statement for rain/snow mix, no accumulation.     I guess that river over there will form a thermal barrier.  There should be a law that says NWS offices have to coordinate before issuing watches/warnings.


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Inspector said:


> Elbert County (Greenville NWS office) for 4 inches of snow, Madison County (Atlanta NWS office) has a Special Weather Statement for rain/snow mix, no accumulation.     I guess that river over there will form a thermal barrier.  There should be a law that says NWS offices have to coordinate before issuing watches/warnings.



I am a prophet.

The warning cometh soon for much of N GA.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Mar 1, 2010)

*timing?*

So 3D, approximately when is this snow suppose to start falling in the Gwinnett / Jackson County area? (meaning tonight, tomorrow AM, tomorrow PM?)


----------



## marknga (Mar 1, 2010)

The RAFB site has had wintry weather forecast for Tuesday and earlier today changed it to Tuesday PM and they just changed it to:


----------



## marknga (Mar 1, 2010)

Accuweather's statement (I'm putting my 2 cents on DDD's Forecast)
The storm bringing windswept rain and thunderstorms to Texas Monday will tour the balance of the Gulf Coast states Monday night into Tuesday with similar characteristics.

In general, enough rain and patchy fog can occur to slow roadway travel and may lead to sporadic flight delays.

A swath of snow and a wintry mix will accompany the storm, on its northwest flank. For details, see our recent post on AccuWeather.com, "More Snow for Schools in the Southern Appalachians."

The thunderstorms will give a boost to rainfall on the local level. A few locations could receive 4 inches of rain in a 12-hour period, enough to lead to urban and small stream flooding problems.

A few thunderstorms could become locally heavy and gusty. These will be most concentrated over central and South Florida and adjoining coastal waters.


----------



## JosephSparks (Mar 1, 2010)

Trigabby said:


> DDD,
> 
> If I'm reading this new site correctly.. (And I LOVE that site) then the NAM and GFS are matching up very well...
> 
> Donkey Kong?  Nah.. That's more like King Kong!



Which site are you referring to?


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 1, 2010)

DDannnggg!

I like that Twister model. How trustworthy is it though?

Its got ATL at 6-8" and us at 4-6"!


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 1, 2010)

The thread is warming up....42 viewers......c'mon ddd...where's your map?


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's a couple of opinions for those wanting maps...



http://www.shelbyweather.blogspot.com/

http://www.examiner.com/x-36386-Cha...10m3d1-Snow-on-the-way-for-the-Charlotte-area


----------



## savreds (Mar 1, 2010)

We don't need no stinking rain!!!


----------



## Inspector (Mar 1, 2010)

If this works out it will be only the second time I can remember two accumulating snowfalls in our area in the same year, and I've been here for 40 years.   There was one in '87, but I lived in Gainesville then.


----------



## JosephSparks (Mar 1, 2010)

Issued by The National Weather Service
Atlanta, GA 
3:53 am EST, Mon., Mar. 1, 2010

... WINTRY PRECIPITATION EXPECTED ACROSS MOST OF NORTH GEORGIA TONIGHT THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT... 

A STORM SYSTEM DEVELOPING OVER TEXAS WILL MOVE EAST ACROSS THE NORTHERN GULF OF MEXICO TODAY. THIS LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL BEGIN TO SPREAD PRECIPITATION ACROSS THE SOUTHEAST TONIGHT. 

AT THIS TIME... IT APPEARS THAT PRECIPITATION WILL BEGIN AS RAIN ACROSS MOST OF THE AREA... POSSIBLY MIXING WITH SNOW IN THE MOUNTAINS AT THE ONSET. 

TEMPERATURES ON TUESDAY WILL WARM INTO THE UPPER 30S ACROSS MOST OF NORTH GEORGIA... THOUGH THE MOUNTAINS WILL LIKELY REMAIN IN THE LOW TO MID 30S. THE MOST PRECIPITATION WILL FALL IN CENTRAL GEORGIA IN THE FORM OF ALL RAIN. ACROSS NORTH GEORGIA... PRECIPITATION ON TUESDAY IS EXPECTED TO BE A MIX OF SNOW AND RAIN... THOUGH BECAUSE OF THE WARM SURFACE TEMPERATURES THE SNOW SHOULD MELT AS IT REACHES THE GROUND ON TUESDAY. THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF THE MOUNTAINS... HOWEVER... WILL LIKELY SEE ALL SNOW AND SOME ACCUMULATIONS DURING THE DAY. 

TEMPERATURES WILL DROP TO NEAR OR JUST BELOW FREEZING ACROSS MOST OF NORTH GEORGIA TUESDAY NIGHT... ALLOWING ANY MIXTURE TO CHANGE OVER TO ALL SNOW WITH POSSIBLY SOME BRIEF LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS... MAINLY NORTH OF THE INTERSTATES 20 AND 85 CORRIDORS... BEFORE THE SYSTEM EXITS. 

ANY SNOW THAT MANAGES TO STICK WILL GENERALLY AMOUNT TO LESS THAN A HALF INCH ACROSS MOST OF NORTH GEORGIA... MAINLY NORTH OF A LINE FROM CARROLLTON TO ATLANTA TO JEFFERSON. IN THE MOUNTAINS... ESPECIALLY AT HIGHER ELEVATIONS ABOVE 1500 FEET... AN INCH OR TWO MAY BE POSSIBLE. 

THERE IS STILL SOME UNCERTAINTY WITH THIS SYSTEM. SMALL ADJUSTMENTS IN THE STORM TRACK MAY MAKE SIGNIFICANT CHANGES IN TEMPERATURES... AND THUS IN THE POTENTIAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS. 

Didn't see this posted anywhere.  This is a special weather statement from the NWS.  They seem to think the same thing about the storm as DDD.  A simple shift could change this thing to something much bigger.


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 1, 2010)

The local Atlanta forecast is nowhere near what you people are posting here.  Someone is wrong!


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 1, 2010)

savreds said:


> We don't need no stinking rain!!!



You live in Savannah....what do you expect


----------



## savreds (Mar 1, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> You live in Savannah....what do you expect



After about 3 yrs of drought, it's making up for it all at once!


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> The local Atlanta forecast is nowhere near what you people are posting here.  Someone is wrong!



I can tell you right now, the will need a large plate to put all that crow on.  This type of system exposes your "FORECASTERS".  Its shameful.

Kirk Melish atleast tells it like it is... its going to be razor close, but latest model guidance suggest its going to snow.

My call map coming in about 10 minutes.


----------



## savreds (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> I can tell you right now, the will need a large plate to put all that crow on.  This type of system exposes your "FORECASTERS".  Its shameful.
> 
> Kirk Melish atleast tells it like it is... its going to be razor close, but latest model guidance suggest its going to snow.
> 
> My call map coming in about 10 minutes.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 1, 2010)

10 minutes are up


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just looking at the map it looks like a hurricane forming on land


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 1, 2010)

So what would y'all advice my GF who is supposed to drive down to Valdosta from Dalton tomorrow morning?

Think roads will be fine enough for her to drive? She's 19 haha. 

Leaving around 10am is her plan. Or she could leave as early as 9pm tonight.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

XJfire75 said:


> So what would y'all advice my GF who is supposed to drive down to Valdosta from Dalton tomorrow morning?
> 
> Think roads will be fine enough for her to drive? She's 19 haha.
> 
> Leaving around 10am is her plan. Or she could leave as early as 9pm tonight.



I would say by 10 AM she will know what to do.  This is going to come in around 1 AM tonight and will be done by 3 PM tomorrow.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT...UPDATE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
212 PM EST MON MAR 1 2010

GAZ001>009-011>016-019>025-027-030>035-041>045-012100-
DADE-WALKER-CATOOSA-WHITFIELD-MURRAY-FANNIN-GILMER-UNION-TOWNS-
CHATTOOGA-GORDON-PICKENS-DAWSON-LUMPKIN-WHITE-FLOYD-BARTOW-
CHEROKEE-FORSYTH-HALL-BANKS-JACKSON-MADISON-POLK-PAULDING-COBB-
NORTH FULTON-GWINNETT-BARROW-HARALSON-CARROLL-DOUGLAS-
SOUTH FULTON-DEKALB-
212 PM EST MON MAR 1 2010

...WINTRY PRECIPITATION EXPECTED ACROSS NORTH AND PARTS OF CENTRAL
GEORGIA FROM EARLY TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH TUESDAY EVENING...

AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE DEVELOPING OVER THE NORTHWEST GULF TODAY
WILL BEGIN TO PUSH EASTWARD TONIGHT...THEN ACROSS NORTH FLORIDA ON
TUESDAY. THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL BEGIN TO SPREAD PRECIPITATION
INTO THE STATE AFTER MIDNIGHT TONIGHT.

AT THIS TIME...IT APPEARS THAT PRECIPITATION WILL BEGIN AS RAIN
ACROSS MOST OF NORTH AND CENTRAL GEORGIA AFTER MIDNIGHT...THEN
BECOME MIXED WITH SNOW FOR NORTH AND PARTS OF CENTRAL GEORGIA BEFORE
SUNRISE TUESDAY MORNING.

TEMPERATURES WILL START OUT EARLY TUESDAY MORNING IN THE MID AND
UPPER 30S ACROSS NORTH AND CENTRAL GEORGIA. THIS WILL INITIALLY
SUPPORT A MIX OF RAIN AND SNOW EARLY TUESDAY MORNING. THE RAIN AND
SNOW MIX WILL HELP LOWER SURFACE TEMPERATURES AND EVENTUALLY SUPPORT
A GRADUAL TURN OVER TO ALL SNOW SOMETIME TUESDAY MORNING. IF
SNOWFALL RATES CAN INCREASE ENOUGH... LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS BECOME
POSSIBLE ACROSS NORTH AND PARTS OF CENTRAL GEORGIA BY MID TO LATE
TUESDAY MORNING...AND THIS COULD CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY
AFTERNOON.

AT THIS TIME... IT APPEARS THE GREATER POTENTIAL FOR ACCUMULATING
SNOWFALL WILL BE MAINLY NORTH OF A LINE FROM CARROLLTON TO ATLANTA
TO GAINESVILLE WHERE 1 TO 3 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE...WITH EVEN HIGHER
AMOUNTS IN THE MOUNTAINS...ESPECIALLY FOR ELEVATIONS ABOVE 1500
FEET. SOME LIGHTER ACCUMULATIONS OF LESS THAN AN INCH ARE POSSIBLE
FOR AREAS SOUTH OF THIS LINE.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY AND WINTER STORM WARNING WILL LIKELY BE
ISSUED FOR NORTH AND PARTS OF CENTRAL GEORGIA LATER TODAY. RESIDENTS
OF NORTH GEORGIA ARE URGED TO MONITOR NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR LOCAL
MEDIA OUTLETS FOR FURTHER UPDATES.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD

Can you get that orange line down to Covington  

Woohooo...come on snow


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

*SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT...UPDATE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
212 PM EST MON MAR 1 2010

GAZ001>009-011>016-019>025-027-030>035-041>045-012100-
DADE-WALKER-CATOOSA-WHITFIELD-MURRAY-FANNIN-GILMER-UNION-TOWNS-
CHATTOOGA-GORDON-PICKENS-DAWSON-LUMPKIN-WHITE-FLOYD-BARTOW-
CHEROKEE-FORSYTH-HALL-BANKS-JACKSON-MADISON-POLK-PAULDING-COBB-
NORTH FULTON-GWINNETT-BARROW-HARALSON-CARROLL-DOUGLAS-
SOUTH FULTON-DEKALB-
212 PM EST MON MAR 1 2010

...WINTRY PRECIPITATION EXPECTED ACROSS NORTH AND PARTS OF CENTRAL
GEORGIA FROM EARLY TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH TUESDAY EVENING...

AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE DEVELOPING OVER THE NORTHWEST GULF TODAY
WILL BEGIN TO PUSH EASTWARD TONIGHT...THEN ACROSS NORTH FLORIDA ON
TUESDAY. THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL BEGIN TO SPREAD PRECIPITATION
INTO THE STATE AFTER MIDNIGHT TONIGHT.

AT THIS TIME...IT APPEARS THAT PRECIPITATION WILL BEGIN AS RAIN
ACROSS MOST OF NORTH AND CENTRAL GEORGIA AFTER MIDNIGHT...THEN
BECOME MIXED WITH SNOW FOR NORTH AND PARTS OF CENTRAL GEORGIA BEFORE
SUNRISE TUESDAY MORNING.

TEMPERATURES WILL START OUT EARLY TUESDAY MORNING IN THE MID AND
UPPER 30S ACROSS NORTH AND CENTRAL GEORGIA. THIS WILL INITIALLY
SUPPORT A MIX OF RAIN AND SNOW EARLY TUESDAY MORNING. THE RAIN AND
SNOW MIX WILL HELP LOWER SURFACE TEMPERATURES AND EVENTUALLY SUPPORT
A GRADUAL TURN OVER TO ALL SNOW SOMETIME TUESDAY MORNING. IF
SNOWFALL RATES CAN INCREASE ENOUGH... LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS BECOME
POSSIBLE ACROSS NORTH AND PARTS OF CENTRAL GEORGIA BY MID TO LATE
TUESDAY MORNING...AND THIS COULD CONTINUE THROUGH TUESDAY
AFTERNOON.

AT THIS TIME... IT APPEARS THE GREATER POTENTIAL FOR ACCUMULATING
SNOWFALL WILL BE MAINLY NORTH OF A LINE FROM CARROLLTON TO ATLANTA
TO GAINESVILLE WHERE 1 TO 3 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE...WITH EVEN HIGHER
AMOUNTS IN THE MOUNTAINS...ESPECIALLY FOR ELEVATIONS ABOVE 1500
FEET. SOME LIGHTER ACCUMULATIONS OF LESS THAN AN INCH ARE POSSIBLE
FOR AREAS SOUTH OF THIS LINE.

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY AND WINTER STORM WARNING WILL LIKELY BE
ISSUED FOR NORTH AND PARTS OF CENTRAL GEORGIA LATER TODAY. RESIDENTS
OF NORTH GEORGIA ARE URGED TO MONITOR NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR LOCAL
MEDIA OUTLETS FOR FURTHER UPDATES.
*


This is still a major screw job out of the FFC!  Shameful!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

oops


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

I know how the last winter weather advisory worked out for Peachtree City... I think about 3 PM on Friday they said... Let's issue a warning to all these people sitting in their cars freaking out!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> Here you go.



Not EVEN close enough to drive to


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

Starting to get a clue 

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
245 PM EST MON MAR 1 2010

...WINTER STORM EXPECTED ACROSS NORTH AND PORTIONS OF CENTRAL
GEORGIA ON TUESDAY...

.A STRONG AREA OF LOW PRESSURE MOVING ALONG THE GULF COAST WILL
SPREAD PRECIPITATION ACROSS THE AREA BEGINNING TONIGHT. AN UPPER
LEVEL DISTURBANCE WILL MOVE ACROSS THE SOUTHEAST...BRINGING A
SURGE OF COLD AIR TO THE REGION. RAIN WILL BEGIN OVERNIGHT
TONIGHT...AND WILL CHANGE OVER TO A RAIN/SNOW MIX DURING THE
MORNING HOURS. THE MIX WILL CHANGE OVER TO ALL SNOW DURING THE DAY
ON TUESDAY...BEGINNING IN NORTHWEST GEORGIA AND SPREADING TO THE
SOUTHEAST.

GAZ001>005-011-012-019>025-027-030>035-041>045-020345-
/O.NEW.KFFC.WS.W.0004.100302T1300Z-100303T0500Z/
DADE-WALKER-CATOOSA-WHITFIELD-MURRAY-CHATTOOGA-GORDON-FLOYD-
BARTOW-CHEROKEE-FORSYTH-HALL-BANKS-JACKSON-MADISON-POLK-PAULDING-
COBB-NORTH FULTON-GWINNETT-BARROW-HARALSON-CARROLL-DOUGLAS-
SOUTH FULTON-DEKALB-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CALHOUN...ROME...CARTERSVILLE...
GAINESVILLE...MARIETTA...ATLANTA...LAWRENCEVILLE...CARROLLTON...
DOUGLASVILLE...EAST POINT...DECATUR
245 PM EST MON MAR 1 2010

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM TUESDAY TO MIDNIGHT
EST TUESDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PEACHTREE CITY HAS ISSUED A
WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 8
AM TUESDAY TO MIDNIGHT EST TUESDAY NIGHT. THE WARNING IS IN EFFECT
ACROSS ALL OF NORTH GEORGIA...NORTH OF A LINE FROM CARROLLTON...TO
ATLANTA...TO JEFFERSON.

RAIN WILL CHANGE OVER TO SNOW EARLY TUESDAY MORNING IN THE WEST...
AND HOLDING OFF UNTIL NEAR NOON IN THE EAST. ONCE THE SNOW
BEGINS...ACCUMULATIONS OF ANYWHERE FROM 1 TO 3 INCHES...WITH SOME
LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS...CAN BE EXPECTED ACROSS NORTH GEORGIA.
SNOW WILL BEGIN TO TAPER OFF LATE TUESDAY INTO TUESDAY NIGHT.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER
CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING.  SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF
SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN
AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...
FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.


----------



## Brian Groce (Mar 1, 2010)

*Winter Storm Warning.*



DDD said:


> I know how the last winter weather advisory worked out for Peachtree City... I think about 3 PM on Friday they said... Let's issue a warning to all these people sitting in their cars freaking out!



Yep,  There sitting down there reading DDD's Post. 

Issued by The National Weather Service
Atlanta, GA 
2:45 pm EST, Mon., Mar. 1, 2010

... WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM TUESDAY TO MIDNIGHT EST TUESDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PEACHTREE CITY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM TUESDAY TO MIDNIGHT EST TUESDAY NIGHT. THE WARNING IS IN EFFECT ACROSS ALL OF NORTH GEORGIA... NORTH OF A LINE FROM CARROLLTON... TO ATLANTA... TO JEFFERSON.

RAIN WILL CHANGE OVER TO SNOW EARLY TUESDAY MORNING IN THE WEST... AND HOLDING OFF UNTIL NEAR NOON IN THE EAST. ONCE THE SNOW BEGINS... ACCUMULATIONS OF ANYWHERE FROM 1 TO 3 INCHES... WITH SOME LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS... CAN BE EXPECTED ACROSS NORTH GEORGIA. SNOW WILL BEGIN TO TAPER OFF LATE TUESDAY INTO TUESDAY NIGHT.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL... KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT... FOOD... AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Brian Groce said:


> Yep,  There sitting down there reading DDD's Post.
> 
> Issued by The National Weather Service
> Atlanta, GA
> ...








Thing is... it's gonna be bigger than those totals and they know it.


----------



## sljones (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like it may have moved a little further South.

HANCOCK-WARREN-UPSON-MONROE-JONES-BALDWIN-WASHINGTON-GLASCOCK-
JEFFERSON-HARRIS-TALBOT-TAYLOR-CRAWFORD-BIBB-TWIGGS-WILKINSON-
JOHNSON-EMANUEL-MUSCOGEE-CHATTAHOOCHEE-MARION-SCHLEY-MACON-PEACH-
HOUSTON-BLECKLEY-LAURENS-TREUTLEN-STEWART-WEBSTER-SUMTER-DOOLY-
CRISP-PULASKI-WILCOX-DODGE-TELFAIR-WHEELER-MONTGOMERY-TOOMBS-
252 PM EST MON MAR 1 2010

...BRIEF WINTRY PRECIPITATION POSSIBLE ACROSS PORTIONS OF CENTRAL GEORGIA FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT...

AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE DEVELOPING OVER THE NORTHWEST GULF TODAY 
WILL BEGIN TO PUSH EASTWARD TONIGHT...THEN ACROSS NORTH FLORIDA ON 
TUESDAY. THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL BEGIN TO SPREAD PRECIPITATION 
INTO THE STATE AFTER MIDNIGHT TONIGHT.  

PRECIPITATION WILL BEGIN AS RAIN ACROSS ACROSS CENTRAL GEORGIA AFTER MIDNIGHT...THEN BECOME MIXED WITH...OR POSSIBLY BRIEFLY CHANGE OVER...TO SNOW TUESDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING.

TEMPERATURES WILL START OUT EARLY TUESDAY MORNING IN THE UPPER 30S TO MID 40S ACROSS CENTRAL GEORGIA. AS COLD AIR MOVES IN ALOFT...THE RAIN WILL MIX WITH SNOW AND HELP LOWER SURFACE TEMPERATURES.

AT THIS TIME...IT APPEARS THAT THERE WILL NOT BE ENOUGH SNOW TO ACCUMULATE ACROSS CENTRAL GEORGIA. HOWEVER...A BRIEF DUSTING MAY BE POSSIBLE LATE TUESDAY EVENING IN ISOLATED LOCATIONS...BEFORE THE PRECIPITATION MOVES OUT TUESDAY NIGHT. 

RESIDENTS ACROSS CENTRAL GEORGIA ARE URGED TO MONITOR NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR LOCAL MEDIA OUTLETS FOR FURTHER UPDATES AND INFORMATION.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am going to be a fortune teller here....
> 
> ...


----------



## elvis*tcb (Mar 1, 2010)

I for one am tired of snow! I love playing in it but hate working in it. I'll be behind a snow plow tomorrow if this goes down!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm going to go with "DDD, you couldn't be more wrong".

Ya'll better get the bread and milk now. I just made sure its' going to be the blizzard of the century.


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

sljones said:


> Looks like it may have moved a little further South.
> 
> HANCOCK-WARREN-UPSON-MONROE-JONES-BALDWIN-WASHINGTON-GLASCOCK-
> JEFFERSON-HARRIS-TALBOT-TAYLOR-CRAWFORD-BIBB-TWIGGS-WILKINSON-
> ...



I encourage everyone to go look at a satelite imagery of this thing... its like a Hurricane on land... so impressive...

With that said, the wrap around moisture Tuesday night may give this area a shot at wintry precip.  I think this is why they have issued it.

South and Central GA will not see the dynamics and the evaporational cooling that the ATL and Athens areas will see...

I still stand by my map... much more snow than their current thinking.


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm hoping for a "non-event"!


I'm ready for the flowers to start growing!


----------



## ryano (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> Here you go.



so Fannin is only a dusting to 2 inches?


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

ryano said:


> so Fannin is only a dusting to 2 inches?



Fannin will be plenty cold, thats not a problem, your problem is moisture.

If the moisture makes it that far north in good ernest you by far will be snow... in fact any moisture up there should be all snow.  Just given the precip I think its on the light side... but I could be wrong....

Heck I could be wrong about the whole thing!


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

and just for JHunt, may he rest in peace... his famous Weather Channel idiots must read my post!


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Ryano, TWC has you in the 3-6" so I may eat crow on that call map, but we shall see.


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

BigOx, post that pic of Brad Nitz again with his awesome snow map he had yesterday that I wanted to slap him over.


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 1, 2010)

Move that white west about 30 miles and I'll be happy!

Hoping the moisture heads northward in the next 8 hours. Wrap around may hit us more too from what I see. 

Radar looks as though the green in AL is moving east but a hair NE too, putting ATL in the middle of the yellow(heavier precip) and us into the green more and more.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> BigOx, post that pic of Brad Nitz again with his awesome snow map he had yesterday that I wanted to slap him over.


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Ryano, I may have to make a second call map later tonight.  Reading some stuff from the HPC is starting to make me re-think it for the mountains.


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 1, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Brad Nitz how you sucketh.

Oh and if he or Karen Minton says "Sleet or Freezing Rain" I will go down there to the station and beat them both with a wet cat.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 1, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>





Is it really wise to laugh before the storm shows up?  I'm just sayin'......


----------



## marknga (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah lets hold off on the wet cat beatings till we can beat em with a frozen cat.


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Is it really wise to laugh before the storm shows up?  I'm just sayin'......



Yes.  In this case it is.


----------



## ryano (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> Ryano, I may have to make a second call map later tonight.  Reading some stuff from the HPC is starting to make me re-think it for the mountains.



thanks for the update man ............are you thinking more or less?


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> Yes.  In this case it is.



well alrighty then.


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

ryano said:


> thanks for the update man ............are you thinking more or less?



More... possibly a lot more... moisture looks to make it plenty far north... I will try and update tonight after the kiddos go to bed. 

By then it will be now casting time...

Looks impressive to say the least.  I expect the NWS to update their thinking to raise accumulation totals for the ATL and points East.

Just my .02


----------



## Inspector (Mar 1, 2010)

It's 60 degrees in Monroe.


----------



## flyingt (Mar 1, 2010)

35 members and 14 quests on here right now, man this thread gets more hits then TWC.


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> More... possibly a lot more... moisture looks to make it plenty far north... I will try and update tonight after the kiddos go to bed.
> 
> By then it will be now casting time...
> 
> ...




This is my thinking from what the Weatherbug radar on my phone is showing. Precips at the AL/GA line and the whole day it's been scooting northeast more and more. Like I posted earlier we were in the blue(light rain) if it stayed straight east but now we're we're well into the dark green and possibly yellow the closer it gets. It's like 44 here in Dalton now though. 

Are the temps supposed to drop when the front comes in D?


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> I will go down there to the station and beat them both with a wet cat.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL Ken Cook is calling the boys in Peachtree Idiots...he claims since it is so warm today it wont do anything tommrow...he is almost laughing giving his forcast


----------



## marknga (Mar 1, 2010)

From Matthew East blog this afternoon:
"Quick thoughts here.....the upper low is departing the NE coastline as expected, and our next system is looking very healthy in eastern Texas. Looking at the upper level features comparing what is actually occurring to the 12z 6 hour forecasts of the NAM and GFS, and frankly both models are doing a pretty decent job. The GFS is handling the current precip to our west better than the NAM.

Almost all modeling has come in wetter with the precip amounts. The NAM keeps the heaviest precip just south of a Charlotte to just south of Raleigh line. The GFS continued the trend I showed on the video this morning with its 12z run of increasing precip totals a bit further.

The reason the GFS is wetter than the NAM is its handling of the upper level features as we head through tomorrow. The NAM weakens the 850mb low for a short time before strengthening it off of the coast, while the GFS strengthens the 850mb low during its trek off to our south.

This will play a huge role in the total precip amounts for the I-85 corridor, especially in NC. 

I feel the right idea at this point is to up the snow totals I had put out this morning.

Also, at this point, don't concern yourself with the convection near the Gulf. That is right ahead of the developing main surface low, and that is forecast to be there at this point. If by very early tomorrow morning precip is not blossoming in northern and central Alabama, then that is cause for concern for the forecast.

Many Carolina spots will likely see the precip begin as rain for a while before the rain/snow line establishes itself. Exactly where that sets up initially is tricky, but I would expect it to move eastward as we get toward late tomorrow afternoon and evening.

These are some general ideas.....

Charlotte: 2-5"
Triad: 2-4"
Raleigh: 2-5"
GSP: 3-6"
Atlanta: 3-6" 

Now, it is very tricky as near ground temps will likely be a bit above freezing through the event. If the lower amounts of precip on some of the modeling verify, it will drastically cut down on snow accumulation potential. This is the type of event where it will take heavy rates of precipitation to get accumulating snow. So, if the precip remains light, significant accumulations will be difficult.

Like I mentioned this morning, of all of the winter weather threats we have seen this season, this one, in my opinion, is the toughest to forecast for a day before.
Read more... Posted by Matthew East at 2:12 PM 9 comments "
http://mattheweast.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Mar 1, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> LOL Ken Cook is calling the boys in Peachtree Idiots...he claims since it is so warm today it wont do anything tommrow...he is almost laughing giving his forcast



So is Paul Barys out of Chattanooga.


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 1, 2010)

Somebody is going to be wrong.  I might have to eat crow at work.  Everyone at work is now following DDD's weather predictions.


----------



## ryano (Mar 1, 2010)

Lonnie in the mountains said:


> So is Paul Barys out of Chattanooga.



Here is Pauls blog from about an hour and a half ago.

I hate to see him so conservative..........Out of all the talking heads, I tend to take what Paul says to the bank.

Im gonna go check and see what Patrick Core is saying.

Chattanooga forecasters seem to be much more "on" the mark for North Ga mountain weather than ATL guys are.



> Another storm has developed south of New Orleans and it is going to cause some wintry weather for our area late tonight but especially for Tuesday.  I am not expecting that much snow out of this.  It will start as rain or as a wintry mix in the higher elevations late tonight.  By 7 or 8am it may start to change over to a wintry mix and snow.  There will be a lot melting going on because temperatures will be in the mid 30's in the valley. North of Chattanooga there should be less precipitation.   Snow will taper off by 3pm to flurries overnight.  The best chance for more than an inch will be in the Mtns of GA and NC.  Most of us will see a dusting to an inch, mainly on grassy areas.  The roads will be fine for much of tonight and tomorrow.  Tuesday night and Wednesday morning there could be a few slick spots especially on bridges and overpasses.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Mar 1, 2010)

ryano said:


> Here is Pauls blog from about an hour and a half ago.
> 
> I hate to see him so conservative..........Out of all the talking heads, I tend to take what Paul says to the bank.
> 
> ...



On his live broadcast just a few minutes ago he stated we would see only minimal amounts of rain with no snow. A possible sleet pellet or two.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Sleet*

I just heard Glenn Burns say "stay tuned to see when the rain will change over to SLEET and snow!   Isnt' that the magic word for a whoopin DDD?!?


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wheres DDD?  

Glenn Burns is on WSBTV trying to explain why we wont see any snow.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Wheres DDD?
> 
> Glenn Burns is on WSBTV trying to explain why we wont see any snow.



I watched that and am very perplexed by what all he said...

How do you get this kind of snowfall in those areas...




From a radar that looks like that


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 1, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I watched that and am very perplexed by what all he said...
> 
> How do you get this kind of snowfall in those areas...



I agree, he basically said we wouldnt see any snow and then showed those maps.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 1, 2010)

Deer where out everywhere this evening..We might get a foot!


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 1, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Deer where out everywhere this evening..We might get a foot!



I saw a few on the dam.


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 1, 2010)

ryano said:


> Here is Pauls blog from about an hour and a half ago.
> 
> I hate to see him so conservative..........Out of all the talking heads, I tend to take what Paul says to the bank.
> 
> ...





I don't care for what he says. In the morning he'll say he was right no matter what. He's way too conservative in a lot of the winter messes. We'll wait and se though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking at the echo tops out of bama this system has plenty of height. Height equals very cold air aloft. 25k tops.  DDD might get lucky on this one, but there is still plenty of room on the fence if anyone wants to join me...


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll join ya spanky, o i mean sparky just because i can't afford this to happen again withing a months time........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

Too much lift, I'm perplexed by the 40 to 50 knot rips at around 12k to 16k feet. Should be interesting to see how the velocity azimuth is behaving once this gets to Ga.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Too much lift, I'm perplexed by the 40 to 50 knot rips at around 12k to 16k feet. Should be interesting to see how the velocity azimuth is behaving once this gets to Ga.



Good Lord!  I have no idea what that means, but it makes my eyes hurt!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sparky, can you post those other maps that DDD doesn't like?  I am curious what they have to say.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Weather maps*



HuntinRebel3 said:


> Good Lord!  I have no idea what that means, but it makes my eyes hurt!



You know I have always had a general interest in weather and the dynamics of it, but after getting a little deeper into it, all I can say is WOW.  There is so much to learn and it's unreal all the different maps, charts, and models.


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 1, 2010)

Sparky....You still on the "No Snow" bandwagon?

I'm kinda there myself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sparky....You still on the "No Snow" bandwagon?
> 
> I'm kinda there myself.


 
There will be snow, I'm just on the fence of where it will be. North of Athens up through Dahlonega sounds good to me, but we'll see.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Mar 1, 2010)

Seems the Atlanta area schools aren't on board yet either.  No cancellations yet.


----------



## ryano (Mar 1, 2010)

HuntinRebel3 said:


> Seems the Atlanta area schools aren't on board yet either.  No cancellations yet.



we dont even have cancellations up here yet bud and Fannin closes at even the mention of snow 

sure is awful warm for snow out there


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 1, 2010)

ryano said:


> we dont even have cancellations up here yet bud and Fannin closes at even the mention of snow
> 
> sure is awful warm for snow out there


You aint kidding! Its gonna have to do some serious temp dropping to be anything other than rain here..


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 1, 2010)

40 Degrees outside in Sugar Hill, GA.


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 1, 2010)

Getting colder quick!

I'm outside training at the fire station. Dropped quit a bit and wind is picking up. 

Hoping the freezing mark shows up as this hits the GA/AL line.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

Plenty of cold air aloft, and look at that wind ripping at 60 to 70 knts at 500 mb. This is current. 

<INPUT id=weatherMap title="" alt="GFS TMPC forecast valid 18 UTC Mon 01 Mar 2010" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/gfs/3/maps/2010/03/01/18/GFS_3_2010030118_F00_TMPC_500_MB.png" type=image name=sounding>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

This is 12 hrs. from now. 

<INPUT id=weatherMap title="" alt="GFS TMPC forecast valid 06 UTC Tue 02 Mar 2010" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/gfs/3/maps/2010/03/01/18/GFS_3_2010030118_F12_TMPC_500_MB.png" type=image name=sounding>


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 1, 2010)

Sparky- I have no ideas what your maps mean - but they are quite pretty..


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks huge!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> Sparky- I have no ideas what your maps mean - but they are quite pretty..


 
Just for that I'm tellin Ms. Lakoski to never return your call....


----------



## packrat (Mar 1, 2010)

*???*

I'm with Sparky on this one. It's 46 degrees here in far northeast GA. I think we're in for a cold rain.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 1, 2010)

Like what was said earlier.  Looks like a hurricane on land!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 1, 2010)

It's dang near muggy here in woodstick...


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 1, 2010)

packrat said:


> I'm with Sparky on this one. It's 46 degrees here in far northeast GA. I think we're in for a cold rain.



Im starting to think that too.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD is noticeably absent!  LOL


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Mar 1, 2010)

I got a young man in DeKalb county counting on NOT going to school tomorrow.  Where ya at DDD?


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Mar 1, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> settle down big fella..............he'll be on late like usual.



Hey.......ain't you got a fight to finish at THE PLACE??


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 1, 2010)

The way they were explaining it on the tube,was once the rain falls thru the cool dry air,the evaporation will cool the lower air to near freezing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> The way they were explaining it on the tube,was once the rain falls thru the cool dry air,the evaporation will cool the lower air to near freezing.


 
Well that does it. Now that they think they've got it all figured out, there's no way it's gonna snow....


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2010)

cold rain is gunna suck.


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Mar 1, 2010)

Where is the zzzzzzzzzzzzzz  smiley???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

HuntinRebel3 said:


> Where is the zzzzzzzzzzzzzz smiley???


 
Here's you one.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 1, 2010)

weather.com is saying 2 inches for the Athens area.....


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 1, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Just for that I'm tellin Ms. Lakoski to never return your call....



Tiff is only playing hard to get and the restraining order expires in June. 

So, is DDD hiding?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> Tiff is only playing hard to get and the restraining order expires in June.
> 
> 
> So, is DDD hiding?


 
He's watching and waiting. Not to be confused with stalking....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 1, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> So, is DDD hiding?





Sparky1 said:


> He's watching and waiting. Not to be confused with stalking....


So what time do the next Model runs come out??


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 1, 2010)

The weather channel guy said 2 inches of snow in ATL, but it wont stick.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 1, 2010)

It is thundering a good bit right now in Carrollton.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's an update from Peachtree City...I think the general thinking all along was that it was going to start as rain so I don't know how much of a change this really is.  If the surface low starts lifting north sooner than anticipated and it ends up more around Valdosta instead of crossing Florida around the big bend area than that moves the chance of snow further into N. GA...I think 



> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION...UPDATED
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
> 1000 PM EST MON MAR 1 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So what time do the next Model runs come out??


 
I think we're past model run mode now and into waitin and watchin mode...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

I think, from what I can see on the current model runs that the best chance will be with the wrap around precipitation starting around 8 am.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So what time do the next Model runs come out??





Sparky1 said:


> I think we're past model run mode now and into waitin and watchin mode...



Ya...the last 2 runs of the NAM have way underdone the precip that is already falling/has fallen.  It will be interesting on the next run of the GFS to see where that wrap around area supposedly is going to track.


----------



## cejay825 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nws map  ???????


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2010)

went from 42 to 45 in a few hours here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

cejay825 said:


> Nws map ???????


 
I'm thinkin something more along these lines....


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

I am starting to think this is going to bust... BAD.

man... I may have to decide how I like my crow.  

YIKES.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Mar 1, 2010)

Aight DDD.............whats the word??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> I am starting to think this is going to bust... BAD.
> 
> man... I may have to decide how I like my crow.
> 
> YIKES.


 
There's still room on the fence....


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Mar 1, 2010)

DDD said:


> I am starting to think this is going to bust... BAD.
> 
> man... I may have to decide how I like my crow.
> 
> YIKES.



That ain't good.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I'm thinkin something more along these lines....
> 
> View attachment 482124



so a colorful zebra is going to visit georgia?


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 1, 2010)

This isn't good.  I wasn't wanting to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## southerngentleman (Mar 1, 2010)

What are you thinking DDD?


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2010)

southerngentleman said:


> What are you thinking DDD?





DDD said:


> I am starting to think this is going to bust... BAD.



he's thinking its gunna be a bust


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2010)

The heavy rains HAVE to pull the cold air down from the high levels.

The FFC is already backing up on their totals.

I am now officially on the fence as to how this will play out.  The dynamics of this are so complex... I am just nervous as a cat on a hot tin roof.


----------



## ryano (Mar 1, 2010)

49 degrees in Atlanta according to channel 2...........Glen is crawfishing..........saying tomorrow night now?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 1, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I think we're past model run mode now and into waitin and watchin mode...


Gotcha!!



Sparky1 said:


> I'm thinkin something more along these lines....
> 
> View attachment 482124


Looks like we are just going to miss any chance!!..........................But according to channel 13 in Macon next weekend at WAR III is going to be good!!


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's my prediction map - green is 1/10", orange is we're screwed!


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 1, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> Here's my prediction map - green is 1/10", orange is we're screwed!



Sweet!!! 1/10", awesome! Snow ball fight at my place at 0900!


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone there?!

Whats going on with the midnight models?

DDD you crying in disappointment or jumping for joy?


----------



## fishin4christ (Mar 2, 2010)

As a long time winter weather thread lurker, I'd like to say thanks to ddd for a great thread.  You are the man when it comes to winter weather.

It's still a balmy 48 here. Hopefully it will cool off soon though. I see that parts of north georgia are already down in the 30's, so it's still looking good for them.


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2010)

the temp has only gone up here over the past few hours


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 2, 2010)

Bueller, Bueller.....

 Beuller.....


Okie Doke! Im going to bed and am gonna wake up to white! Confidence!


----------



## tpfree201 (Mar 2, 2010)

It started snowing here in Sky Valley at 1:30am and has stopped and started a few times but we have about 3 inches on the ground and road with heavy snow coming down now at 4:45am and forecast to continue thru the day. Current temp 32-33 .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2010)

He shoots!!! And...... He misses.....


----------



## Strych9 (Mar 2, 2010)

Fail


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 2, 2010)

not fail in Jackson County....got heavy sleet here...warnings have changed from 1-2" to 2-4" of snow in the last hour!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 2, 2010)

Snow mixing in with the rain now here in Kennesaw. Hopefully it turns back into all rain.


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 2, 2010)

The snow has  started up here in Habersham Co. !!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 2, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> not fail in Jackson County....got heavy sleet here...warnings have changed from 1-2" to 2-4" of snow in the last hour!



I'm in Jackson County.... not a drop of nothin' here.... and it's 41*


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 2, 2010)

Ground is covered up here and still coming down heavy !!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 2, 2010)

Blizzard here in Forsyth county! The ground is white!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2010)

it started snowing about 5 minutes after i left the house in Woodstock, all the way to roswell then switched back over to rain by the time i got to Norcross...  its not going to get cold enough to stick. 

Now they have a warning out for Cherokee...


----------



## J HESTER (Mar 2, 2010)

Heavy snow in west Dawson county.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 2, 2010)

You all post up some pics for us southern folks who won't see any!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 2, 2010)

light snow now in West Jackson Co.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 2, 2010)

28 degrees, snow, 15-20mph winds, and at least an inch on the ground up here at the Hike Inn   Looking like it's gonna be a good day.  Oh and it's my Friday, does it get better than this?


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 2, 2010)

Here I sit all alone in my office in Alpharetta eating crow.  When I left the house it was rainy.  As I drove over the dam and into Cumming it changed to all snow and was sticking to everything, the ground was already white.  And now here at the office it's raining.  Should I leave early?


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 2, 2010)

Habersham  Co.


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2010)

Got some of the biggest flakes I have seen falling in Buford right now....


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 2, 2010)

JD said:


> Got some of the biggest flakes I have seen falling in Buford right now....



Whoo hooo Buford.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2010)

Greg Tench said:


> Habersham  Co.View attachment 482219



Nice!


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

Patients Grasshoppers... it's coming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2010)

My snow prediction map is going to be right!!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 2, 2010)

hey DDD....here now at the office in Gainesville....got about 1" on the grassy areas....is the radar reading right....the heavy stuff hasn't even got here yet??? still in Alabama??? looks like the moisture with the low is gonna wrap around and slam us in NE GA.


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

Snowing in Acworth.

Hate to tell ya Sparky, but its coming.


----------



## cardfan (Mar 2, 2010)

OK, somebody lay it out....it's time to fish or cut bait....what we gonna get today, a big plate of snow or crow?


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 2, 2010)

mix in acworth right now..headed out into it for the day


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 2, 2010)

cardfan said:


> OK, somebody lay it out....it's time to fish or cut bait....what we gonna get today, a big plate of snow or crow?



Looks like a plate O snow out my window..........


----------



## ryano (Mar 2, 2010)

snowing here in Blue Ridge like crazy and sticking............just called work in Jasper................."a flake or two" 

bout to head out to work now


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> Patients Grasshoppers... it's coming.



I dont believe ya!


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I dont believe ya!



I think JHunt has taken over Sparky's handle... doubting Thomas.


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> Patients Grasshoppers... it's coming.



Patients???


----------



## texwilliams (Mar 2, 2010)

When I left Gillsville to head to work it was snowing like a mad man and dusting the ground... From Commerce to Danielsville not a drop of moisture.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 2, 2010)

It was spitting snow when I left Vinings.  Changed back to rain by the time I made it to work in Norcross.  Seems as if the temps are dropping though.  It was 40 when I got to work 30 minutes ago and now it is showing 37.


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

Snowing here in Kennesaw and wife just called and said its snowing hard in Dacula.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> I think JHunt has taken over Sparky's handle... doubting Thomas.



Im just sayin....


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 2, 2010)

Drizzle here in Newnan!


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 2, 2010)

Coming down good in Woodstock!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2010)

Snowing pretty hard in Union but not much laying yet.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 2, 2010)

nothing here in decatur....just a few sprinkles of rain    Oh...and yes...I'm at the office


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> Snowing here in Kennesaw and wife just called and said its snowing hard in Dacula.



yeah but we want it to be fluffy snow and want it to actually stick.  Can you make that happen?!?!?!?!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> Cherokee, Forsyth and Hall now under winter storm WARNING.



I heard mellish say that this morning on the way in at 545...

I just dont see how its that big of a deal if it doesnt get down to 30'ish.  Do they think it will get there???  

Wifey just called and said the grounds are turning white over in the Woodstick area...


----------



## Brian Groce (Mar 2, 2010)

*Just in case.*

If we don't get 2-3" in Cartersville, this is how I will have mine.
Country "C" Medallions
submitted by Marta Hnizda

Ingredients
24 pieces of crow breast meat (no bones) (12 crows)
2 medium onions (chopped)
6 tblsp of oil
5 slices of bacon (chopped)
1 big or 2 small turnips (peeled & chopped)
1/3 of celery root (peeled & chopped) - note: substitute with celery
3 tblsp wet mustard
1 tblsp lemon juice
salt, pepper to taste
dash of paprika
2 bay leaves
2 juniper berries - note: substitute with allspice
1 tblsp Majorjam (crushed)
1 heaping tblsp of mayonnaise
water
Preparation
Sauté onions and bacon in oil until golden. Add meat, spices and sauté some more. Add vegetables and the rest of the ingredients except mayonnaise. Add enough water to keep the meat almost covered. Simmer slowly, adding water as it evaporates. In about 3 hours you will see that the meat is soft enough to cut with a fork. Take the meat out and place on heated platter or dish to keep warm. Remove the bay leaf and put all the gravy (about 2 cups) in a blender and blend. When thoroughly blended, add mayonnaise and blend shortly.
Add gravy to meat and serve over rice with a winter salad. Serves four adults.
 Hey DDD its says it feeds 4. Come on up.


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

I think Wade should be along shortly to tell us how it is piling up.

I think the mountains are going to get hammered... I didnt think so yesterday but looking at radar and temps... they are in line for some big numbers...


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 2, 2010)

rain, then snow, then rain, then sleet, now sleet and snow mix...all within the last hour and a half!

Just bring on da snow already!!


----------



## Sargent (Mar 2, 2010)

dumping now off of McFarland in Alpharetta/S. Forsyth


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> I think Wade should be along shortly to tell us how it is piling up.
> 
> I think the mountains are going to get hammered... I didnt think so yesterday but looking at radar and temps... they are in line for some big numbers...



So Union better hunker down huh?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 2, 2010)

Just checked..... there is a inch and half on the deck and still coming down hard.......... I took some pics but my computer won't load them for some reason....


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 2, 2010)

In a matter of about 2 minutes it went from rain to heavy snow in Carrollton. It took about the same about of time for it to start sticking. The temp also is dropping like crazy went from 43 to 37 in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Mar 2, 2010)

1.5-2 inches on my deck at residence on Dick Ridge, Rocky Face, GA. Everything on the ridge is white.


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 2, 2010)

big flakes here in N Forsyth


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 2, 2010)

What's gonna happen in Walton Co DDD?


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 2, 2010)

Changed over from rain to sleet on the way from Smyrrrna to Sandy Springs...After listening to Dr. East it does sound for sure like Wade is gonna be a happy man!


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

It's 32.7 in Dacula.  About to start sticking good IMO.  There is more to come.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> It's 32.7 in Dacula.  About to start sticking good IMO.  There is more to come.



Let's hear the DDD official Union Co. forecast.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 2, 2010)

Snowin really good here now


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Snowin really good here now



Same here in  Norcross/Doraville area.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 2, 2010)

*Very* cold rain in Newnan!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 2, 2010)

Big thick wet flakes in Sandy Springs and temp has dropped 2 degrees in the last hour.  Sitting at 33.1 now.  Wonder if Mellish was right about it not getting below 33 until after 9pm tonight??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sleeting hard from downtown ATL to the airport.  DDD I thought you said no sleet...

Just kidding keep up the good work.


----------



## Brian Groce (Mar 2, 2010)

Big Flakes in Cartersville.  Now were talking.


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 2, 2010)

Holy crap!!!

Woke up at 8:15 and it was sprinkling. Now there's an inch of snow on the ground and it's snowing clumps lol. Literally 2" round clumps of snow! It covers like 3" of the ground when it hits!!!

Woohooo!

Pics coming.


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN (Mar 2, 2010)

Snowing hard in Carrollton!


----------



## cejay825 (Mar 2, 2010)

Map


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> It's 32.7 in Dacula.  About to start sticking good IMO.  There is more to come.


----------



## JosephSparks (Mar 2, 2010)

Sticking here in Doraville


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 2, 2010)

Still 28 and piling up.  Big flakes now.  Wind has calmed some.  2.5 inches on the railings and trees.  Hard to tell how much on the ground cause there are places with 6 to 8 inch drifts from the wind. In a word. . . beautiful!!!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 2, 2010)

Snow sticking to towne lake pky in spots. Subdivision roads also


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 2, 2010)

NE Whitfield. Over an inch already. Smaller flakes but snowing harder! Bring it on!!!


----------



## Jim Ammons (Mar 2, 2010)

For the South GA gals and guys!!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hammond drive is starting to get snow sticking to it and not melting off...may have been that heavy band we were just in, but the temp continues to drop...32.9 now.


----------



## savreds (Mar 2, 2010)

Allright people, if ya gettin snow ya better post up some pics. I wanna see it, not just hear about it!


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 2, 2010)

Chattanooga weather folks r still n denial!

Snow for another 2 hours then rain. There are roads blocked on all the mountians around chattanooga lol. Said there's like 3-4" on Lookout Mt. 

Bout an inch in south Dalton. North Whitfield ab Murray are slick and WHITE! 2" plus by now.


----------



## savreds (Mar 2, 2010)

Jim Ammons said:


> For the South GA gals and guys!!



That's what I'm talking about    

Although I'm EXTREMELY jealous


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 2, 2010)

man, this stuff is piling up faster than most snow I've seen.  HEAVY, wet snow.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 2, 2010)

Great pics y'all! Keep'm coming.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 2, 2010)

Hardest I've saw it snow in a long time.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 2, 2010)

Paulding county elementary schools early release at 10:15,middle and high schools will follow.
Big snow flakes here,but no accumilation,just a very light dusting in north paulding


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 2, 2010)

Winter storm warning carrollton to atlanta to athens 

From my office


----------



## contender* (Mar 2, 2010)

About an 1 1/2 here at Talking Rock, Ryano, I hope your headed back home by now.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2010)

Cherokee is closing schools...

Cherokee County Schools
Cherokee County
closing elem @ 10:30 & MS/HS @11:30
Submitted at: 9:57 AM EST on Tuesday, Mar 2


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 2, 2010)

Snowin in Newnan!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## savreds (Mar 2, 2010)

Where's DDD... oh heck, he's probably driving on over to the TV stations with some big ole platters of crow for those guys!


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

ddd said:


> gwinnett county is calling school early and gwinnett is under a winter storm warning.



i got bad information... Gwinnett is not out.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 2, 2010)

savreds said:


> Where's DDD... oh heck, he's probably driving on over to the TV stations with some big ole platters of crow for those guys!



The TV guys will spin this to make themselves look good! Oughter flood their E-mails with crow recipes.


----------



## savreds (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW... looking at the radar, there is a ton of snow back over in Alabama that's headin y'alls way!!!  
We're in a dry spot right now down here but some more rain is developing over the middle part of the state and headin our way


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

I want Sparky to admit he is a doubting Thomas.  LOL!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't bug Sparky,we need him in the Spring storm season.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep..it looks like plenty of come on the radar.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok, so I lied earlier.  I didn't pay attention to where I was measuring the snow (I was under an overhang).  We actually have about 5 inches right now!  I'm getting ready to leave the mountain though cause it's my friday and I am not spending the weekend snowed in up here!  Hopefully there will be some to play in down in northern forsyth!


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 2, 2010)

I was informed Cobb Cty is getting out at noon.


----------



## Jacketfan89 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmmm. So, it's been snowing in Grayson for about 1.5 and the grass roofs and cars are already starting to get covered with snow. My girlfriend is supposed to be flying back from CA today and her connection flight from Dallas to Atlanta is canceled. Now she is flying into Chicago at 11:00 PST and not landing in ATL until 9:55. I'm thinking that they may cancel that flight too though.

I'm supposed to work in Athens at 1:00 until 9:00, but I have a feeling that by that time, the snow is going to really be coming down. 

I hate when everything is "up in the air." I normally like to have a plan to my day and now I'm just sitting and waiting. It's definitely supposed to drop below freezing tonight and it is going to snow on through the evening. Are the roads supposed to get bad tonight or are surface temps too warm?


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

I am not really sure about sticking issues.  Not super sure that its going to pile up.  Falling out of the sky totals and ground totals are 2 different things.


----------



## texwilliams (Mar 2, 2010)

Madison Co. Schools are closing... What are your thoughts on snow totals for the Banks Co area DDD?


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 2, 2010)

Man that weather map looks awesome back over in N.Bama.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 2, 2010)

Lady on the weather channel said everything is more than they expected. Heavier, more snow, longer..all of it. Too funny.


----------



## Jacketfan89 (Mar 2, 2010)

well we've already got a nice base coat on everything except the roads...and the roads are just wet. My main concern is that the roads are going to ice over tonight


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 2, 2010)

savreds said:


> Where's DDD... oh heck, he's probably driving on over to the TV stations with some big ole platters of crow for those guys!



He nailed it again. Watched 2 weathermen last night say little to no accum and a dusting possible in the higher elevations. There's like 3" at my house SOUTH of Chattanooga...it's like they didn't even try to forecast this one right...

So far temps in Dalton are right at freezing. Parking lot at work is slushy but grassy areas and porch is covered. Real wet snow so it's cooling the ground off good. If it keeps coming like the radar shows and stays at freezing we're liable to have 4-5" by lunchtime lol


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

texwilliams said:


> Madison Co. Schools are closing... What are your thoughts on snow totals for the Banks Co area DDD?



TEX, you should be in good shape for 3-4"


----------



## ryano (Mar 2, 2010)

contender* said:


> About an 1 1/2 here at Talking Rock, Ryano, I hope your headed back home by now.



I made it to Ellijay and got the call to turn around and that we were closing.................. it took me 2 hours to get back to McCaysville


----------



## cj5 buggy (Mar 2, 2010)

jackson county courthouse is turning white. only thing it hasn't stuck to is the roads...


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 2, 2010)

Guys main roads might be "ok" but side roads, subduvisons, in n cobb and cherokee are turning to crap quick


----------



## Sargent (Mar 2, 2010)

Glenn Burns and Ken Cook are chumps.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> I am not really sure about sticking issues.  Not super sure that its going to pile up.  Falling out of the sky totals and ground totals are 2 different things.



Got .4 in the precip gauge since midnight with only a dusting on the ground.
Watching a troop of about 50 robins move thru the yards gettin worms


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 2, 2010)

ryano said:


> I made it to Ellijay and got the call to turn around and that we were closing.................. it took me 2 hours to get back to McCaysville



  It looks like it was a nice ride though


----------



## savreds (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like the snow is starting to reach a little further down into Alabama.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2010)

Cold rain down here


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok what's up!!!! NWS had cumming getting 2 to 4 inches now it says less than an inch.  This seems alot like NOWcasting rather than forecasting.


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

Walton County is getting out early... just heard that on WSB.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 2, 2010)

Been snowing for about an hour here in Decatur....still not sticking to anything.  The railings are still just wet.  I-20 traffic looks to be moving at 65 mph rather than the usual 75 mph


----------



## O_2BHUNTIN (Mar 2, 2010)

Jackson county Just announced Closing schools at 11:30


----------



## ryano (Mar 2, 2010)

a few snow pics from McCaysville


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 2, 2010)

So how long is this supposed to stick around?

Looks like it's in no hurry and just spinning over GA. Y'all think we'll have snow/precip falling most of the day through the evening when temps drop again?


----------



## Inspector (Mar 2, 2010)

I think that is what they are calling for.


----------



## texwilliams (Mar 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> TEX, you should be in good shape for 3-4"





Got to give a big thumbs up as DDD hit this one dead on!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 2, 2010)

Big flakes here in Jackson Co,/Athens border, but not much sticking on the ground... been doing that a couple hours now.


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got home for lunch here in Buford and have just a little over an inch...

DDD, how long is this suppose to last?


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

texwilliams said:


> Got to give a big thumbs up as DDD hit this one dead on!!



I don't know about dead on... I was hoping for heavier precip rates to make the snow pile up... and while heavy, its not been heavy enough...


It is sticking in the parking lot here in Kennesaw VERY good.  So that is interesting to say the least.


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

JD said:


> Just got home for lunch here in Buford and have just a little over an inch...
> 
> DDD, how long is this suppose to last?



I would say about 4-6 PM depending on your location.


----------



## cj5 buggy (Mar 2, 2010)

O_2BHUNTIN said:


> Jackson county Just announced Closing schools at 11:30



Madison County is closing also, but i missed the times...


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2010)

Cool....This is one of the best looking snows I have seen...the size and intensity of it has been awesome....


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 2, 2010)

Here in Clemson it has been cominig down for 2 hours. Not a bit has stuck yet though.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 2, 2010)

Finally starting to accumulate in north paulding.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 2, 2010)

That fence is starting to get buried   Can't hardly see it any longer


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

Habersham County has 5" on the ground up there... amazing.


----------



## K80 (Mar 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> Habersham County has 5" on the ground up there... amazing.



You filled the wrong order.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 2, 2010)

You nailed it DDD. You own Ken Cook! And that's all I got to say about that!


----------



## ryano (Mar 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> Habersham County has 5" on the ground up there... amazing.



we will have 5 or more in Fannin before its all over.........everything that is falling is piling up and according to your boys  at wsb it should do this up here until at least 11 pm tonight 

do you see major icing problems tonight?  i dont even know what the low is suppose to be.


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2010)

Well it's been fun boys but I don't think we are going to make it....I got caught up listening to Ken Cook and well I hate to say it...but we didn't go get any milk and bread. I just don't know now how we will survive this....we will hang on as long as we can...but the way it's piling up out there we don't have much time left. I here by leave all my guns and hunting equipment to dawg2....As far as everything else it's first come first serve.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 2, 2010)

There is 4-5 inches here DDD and it ain't slowing up a bit........ I took some pics and I'll try to get'em up after a while... If it keeps this pace up there be well over 6 inches or more. Roads are slick as a baby's hindend too....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 2, 2010)

JD said:


> Well it's been fun boys but I don't think we are going to make it....I got caught up listening to Ken Cook and well I hate to say it...but we didn't go get any milk and bread. I just don't know now how we will survive this....we will hang on as long as we can...but the way it's piling up out there we don't have much time left. I here by leave all my guns and hunting equipment to dawg2....As far as everything else it's first come first serve.



You still got the boat?


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> You still got the boat?



Since you called dibs it's yours...


----------



## elfiii (Mar 2, 2010)

JD said:


> Since you called dibs it's yours...



You left your guns and gear to Dawg2? This storm has definitely had a dramatic impact on you!


----------



## Inspector (Mar 2, 2010)

Not much happening here in the Monroe area.   What little did stick is melting fast now.   Looks like the areas that weren't suppose to get much (mountains) are getting it all while the areas to be hard hit (I-85 corridor) are missing out.   That sound about right?


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2010)

Ken Cook must be too embarrassed to show his face on Fox news.... But Jeff Hill had the nerve to say that the storm is doing pretty much what they expected...


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 2, 2010)

elfiii said:


> You left your guns and gear to Dawg2? This storm has definitely had a dramatic impact on you!



Isolation from storms as rough as these will do that to you I've heard


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 2, 2010)

The weather channel "future" radar has some heavy stuff regrouping this afternoon over ATL.  I wonder what that will come down as.  Right now it looks like it's breaking up.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2010)

JD said:


> Since you called dibs it's yours...



How 'bout that blue ball??!?!


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2010)

Kebo said:


> How 'bout that blue ball??!?!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 2, 2010)

JD said:


> Well it's been fun boys but I don't think we are going to make it....I got caught up listening to Ken Cook and well I hate to say it...but we didn't go get any milk and bread. I just don't know now how we will survive this....we will hang on as long as we can...but the way it's piling up out there we don't have much time left. I here by leave all my guns and hunting equipment to dawg2....As far as everything else it's first come first serve.


They aren't rusty from all the rain are they?


----------



## savreds (Mar 2, 2010)

JD said:


> Well it's been fun boys but I don't think we are going to make it....I got caught up listening to Ken Cook and well I hate to say it...but we didn't go get any milk and bread. I just don't know now how we will survive this....we will hang on as long as we can...but the way it's piling up out there we don't have much time left. I here by leave all my guns and hunting equipment to dawg2....As far as everything else it's first come first serve.



My wife manages a grocery store. If you want me to I can make an emergency delivery to you, milk is $20 a gallon and bread is $15 a loaf and you'll have to pay for the diesel up and back. Just let me know how much of each ya need. 
Glad that I'm able to  offer my services in this time of need!!!


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> They aren't rusty from all the rain are they?



Nothing a little Rem Oil won't take care of...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2010)

JD said:


>



 don't tell me you done sat on it & busted it!


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2010)

savreds said:


> My wife manages a grocery store. If you want me to I can make an emergency delivery to you, milk is $20 a gallon and bread is $15 a loaf and you'll have to pay for the diesel up and back. Just let me know how much of each ya need.
> Glad that I'm able to  offer my services in this time of need!!!



At those prices I think we will just start singing Amazing Grace....


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2010)

Kebo said:


> don't tell me you done sat on it & busted it!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2010)

JD said:


>



AawwwMan!!   Wish I had saved the pic of you on it that Dreama sent out


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 2, 2010)

Snowing as hard as it has all morning in Carrollton. Still not sticking real good because of temps.


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2010)

It slowed down for a minute here in Buford but has started back really heavy now.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like its thining out back in Alabama...guess it will be over and gone in a little while


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 2, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> Looks like its thining out back in Alabama...guess it will be over and gone in a little while



Go look at the weather channel future radar...if that works out its going to be heavy until 5pm.


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2010)

33 and snow here, but the ground is too wet for it to stick. gunna be a bust here


----------



## DDD (Mar 2, 2010)

man... it is really snowing hard here in Kennesaw... sticking in the parking lots and sidewalks, but roads are fine.

Tonight is going to be one big mess... supposed to be down to 28/29°


----------



## DBM78 (Mar 2, 2010)

Its starting to let up a little here north of Dallas. The roads are slushy but not to bad to drive on. On Weather channel.com they said the air temp is going to be going up to 37 degrees for the rest of the day till it gets dark snow should end around 8 pm. So hopefully its over and done with I myself am tired of the cold and the snow. This is 3rd snow I've been in 2 here in Dallas and one up in NC while working out of town.


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> man... it is really snowing hard here in Kennesaw... sticking in the parking lots and sidewalks, but roads are fine.
> 
> Tonight is going to be one big mess... supposed to be down to 28/29°



Think itll get cold enough fast enough for more snow up here D? Its sleeting now in S Dalton. 33F.


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks to me that it will be done by 5pm.  Not much left back in Alabama.


----------



## Inspector (Mar 2, 2010)

Another wet poot here.   Shoulda known.


----------



## DBM78 (Mar 2, 2010)

Since my last post at 12:40 pm the snow has turned over to a real light rain. The roads are looking better it should be all but over with now with the temps going up.


----------



## Inspector (Mar 2, 2010)

Weather.com has it going over to all rain by 4 pm.   Good riddance, I'm so sick and tired of these near misses.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 2, 2010)

Inspector said:


> Weather.com has it going over to all rain by 4 pm.   Good riddance, I'm so sick and tired of these near misses.



LOL, it ain't a near miss here........ It's a DIRECT HIT......


----------



## K80 (Mar 2, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> LOL, it ain't a near miss here........ It's a DIRECT HIT......



It's a big miss here.  Jhunt, come get your wedge!


----------



## Steven Farr (Mar 2, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> LOL, it ain't a near miss here........ It's a DIRECT HIT......



I agree and it has picked up in the last 30 minutes


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2010)

looks like it will all be gone here in Woodstock in the next few hours...  completely stopped and melting fast...


----------



## cardfan (Mar 2, 2010)

West Cobb appears to have quit...


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2010)

sleet and cold rain here.


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 2, 2010)

Still snowing strong in Sugar Hill/Cumming


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 2, 2010)

Bout gone in Newnan.


----------



## Inspector (Mar 2, 2010)

Sure is disappointing, and it started out so promising.   I was looking for March '83.


----------



## david w. (Mar 2, 2010)

snowing here in eatonton


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 2, 2010)

its snowing in Thomson.


----------



## ginosmommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Where in Thomson?  All I have seen is heavy sleet.


----------



## Minner (Mar 2, 2010)

It snowed a lot here in Dalton and while it piled up pretty well on the grass, it didn't really do much to the roads nearby. 

I think this will be about it for snow for us so I'm probably done with the weather threads for a while. It sure has been fun following along with these threads and anticipating the snows we've gotten! Been a nice winter for northwest Georgia.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 2, 2010)

ginosmommy said:


> Where in Thomson?  All I have seen is heavy sleet.



Off whiteoak rd, unfortunatly, it didn't last very long.


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 2, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Still snowing strong in Sugar Hill/Cumming



Still snowing Sugar Hill/Cumming...I bet we have about 2 inches on the ground.  Most of the snow is just melting when it hits.

But......The NWS has extended the snow into this evening 80% chance of snow


----------



## cejay825 (Mar 2, 2010)

Rain, snow mix in Appling GA


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2010)

Minner said:


> It snowed a lot here in Dalton and while it piled up pretty well on the grass, it didn't really do much to the roads nearby.
> 
> I think this will be about it for snow for us so I'm probably done with the weather threads for a while. It sure has been fun following along with these threads and anticipating the snows we've gotten! Been a nice winter for northwest Georgia.


 
DONE????
Don't give up yet, it really gets good around here with the fast and furious thunderstorms start popping.


----------



## cardfan (Mar 2, 2010)

spoke to soon...Snowing again in West Cobb


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 2, 2010)

went outside to get the mail here in Jackson Co....and yep....busted my tail....i'm use to strong winds after the snow....don't think we are going to get that....i believe that we are in for a mess tonight and tomorrow morning!!!....31 on the therm. in the truck! cannot wait to open my pool up in 2 months and just veg. in a float with some cold ones!!! and wear out the trout and crappie!


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a delivery for Mrs. Minton and Mr. Burns.....looks like Deep fried crow breast.

Good call DDD...way to stick to yer guns.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I have a delivery for Mrs. Minton and Mr. Burns.....looks like Deep fried crow breast.
> 
> Good call DDD...way to stick to yer guns.



Guess that's all a matter of perspective.... lol!!

I'm in Athens... nothin left on the ground here but water!


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2010)

We got a good 2" here in Buford...as hard as it snowed all day if the temps would have been right we would have had 4" to 6"...I have never seen it snow that big of flakes and heavy for that long.


----------



## JD (Mar 2, 2010)

Beer Drinkin Snowman...


----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 2, 2010)

When I got down off of the mountain at 11 this morning we had 6-8 inches.  Had to get a fellow employee to drive me down to the top of the falls in his 4wd truck.  We barely made it out in 4 low.  Had to get maintenance from the falls to come plow a path for me to get out of the parking lot in my Civic.  It snowed for probably 4 or 5 more hours, so Lord knows what they have now.  Glad I got a couple of days before I have to be back up there!


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 2, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Guess that's all a matter of perspective.... lol!!
> 
> I'm in Athens... nothin left on the ground here but water!



On the cars in my driveway that haven't moved, there is still a good 2" on  top of em and a good 1 1/2 on the ground. If the temps woulda been about 2 degrees colder, we woulda got 4-6 " measurable on the ground. That's pretty good considering when I left the house this morning, Minton and co. were saying we weren 't gonna get jack squat.

JD.....love the mohawk.


----------



## Minner (Mar 2, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> DONE????
> Don't give up yet, it really gets good around here with the fast and furious thunderstorms start popping.




You're right about that. Tornadoes are something I hope I never even remotely experience again, but I do enjoy the majesty of a good thunderstorm. My only problem is I'm paranoid about lightning strikes vs. electronics so at the first rumble of thunder, the computer is shut down and unplugged from the wall.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 2, 2010)

YES!!!! JD....The Frosty drinks the Natty's and is a UGA fan!!!....!!!! awesome man!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2010)

Minner said:


> You're right about that. Tornadoes are something I hope I never even remotely experience again, but I do enjoy the majesty of a good thunderstorm. My only problem is I'm paranoid about lightning strikes vs. electronics so at the first rumble of thunder, the computer is shut down and unplugged from the wall.


 
I was doin a little chasin last year. Tryin to get some pics standin on the top of my toolbox on my truck, on top of a hill. The storm was a good 10 miles away but the lightning was spectacular. I figured it was time to get down off the truck when the power lines by the road started hissing and crackling before every strike, as they got closer and closer....


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Guess that's all a matter of perspective.... lol!!
> 
> I'm in Athens... nothin left on the ground here but water!



nothin hit the ground here in locust grove BUT water!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 2, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I was doin a little chasin last year. Tryin to get some pics standin on the top of my toolbox on my truck, on top of a hill. The storm was a good 10 miles away but the lightning was spectacular. I figured it was time to get down off the truck when the power lines by the road started hissing and crackling before every strike, as they got closer and closer....



Come ride with me on my route if its gona be a blowing type of day...I seem to attract the dang things ...
But if u start acting like that fella from Storm Chasers who keep screaming "Dominating!" Then im gona put ya out somewere


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> Come ride with me on my route if its gona be a blowing type of day...I seem to attract the dang things ...
> But if u start acting like that fella from Storm Chasers who keep screaming "Dominating!" Then im gona put ya out somewere


 
naw, I don't scream anything, cept for maybe an explitive or two when the lightnin gets too close....


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 2, 2010)

well....it started meltin' here....but the concrete and pavement is needs a zamboni now


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I was doin a little chasin last year. Tryin to get some pics standin on the top of my toolbox on my truck, on top of a hill. The storm was a good 10 miles away but the lightning was spectacular. I figured it was time to get down off the truck when the power lines by the road started hissing and crackling before every strike, as they got closer and closer....



i was cuttin wood on the deck of our steel sided shed last summer in a storm...decided is was time to come in when my ears were ringing from the lightning


----------



## Resica (Mar 2, 2010)

We're only gonna get 2" here and then up to 50 by the weekend.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm guessing this will be the last winter weather thread till about Novemberish


----------



## DDD (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow.  What a snow!  Yeah, it didn't stick like any good snow lover would want, but what an awesome sight to see those big flakes and it DUMPING snow out for such a long period of time.  


I am real happy about my call.  Saw on 2 different stations last night where they estimated 4-6" fell across N GA basically from I-20 North.

The mountains got more than I innitially expected, but other than that... I enjoyed chasing this storm.  

You folks are a lot of fun to share it with!  Ups and downs twist and turns.

This winter has been a GREAT winter.  2 Winter Storm Warnings, tons of close calls.  It has flown by because there has been so much to watch and see and disect.



So it sounds like I am checking out on winter right?  


As Lee Corso would say... Not So Fast My Friend.  

This would be a great Birthday present to myself!


----------



## higgy (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Paymaster (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## savreds (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I was going to ask when we were going to have the funeral for this thread but, it might have to wait for a couple more weeks!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll wait till the resolution gets better to get excited...










Who am I kidding...BRING IT ON


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I remember a very good snow in April back in the mid 80's.  Went to bed with a rain forecast and woke up to GIANT flakes coming down...and it stuck too!  I could easily see another couple of close calls.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Mar 3, 2010)

One more good one before April 1st.


----------



## savreds (Mar 3, 2010)

Jim Ammons said:


> One more good one before April 1st.



Jim, those sure were some pretty pictures that you put up yesterday!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 3, 2010)

DDD said:


> Wow.  What a snow!  Yeah, it didn't stick like any good snow lover would want, but what an awesome sight to see those big flakes and it DUMPING snow out for such a long period of time.
> 
> 
> I am real happy about my call.  Saw on 2 different stations last night where they estimated 4-6" fell across N GA basically from I-20 North.
> ...


For once I hope your wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant snow then or it better not..


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 3, 2010)

We've been lucky! The next one will be ICE


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 3, 2010)

Say it ain't so! I love the occasional snow as much as anyone, but I'm sick of the cold. I'm ready fer the dogwoods, azaleas, and the fish to start runnin.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Say it ain't so! I love the occasional snow as much as anyone, but I'm sick of the cold. I'm ready fer the dogwoods, azaleas, and the fish to start runnin.




Bring on some more white stuff........


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 3, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Bring on some more white stuff........



Yeah...white sand on a Florida beach with the temperature about 80.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 3, 2010)

Dustin Pate said:


> Yeah...white sand on a Florida beach with the temperature about 80.



Highway 75 runs south brother........


----------



## savreds (Mar 4, 2010)

Allright where's DDD, he throws out a little teaser and then goes into hiding!  
That's the day after St Patricks day and I'm on vacation that week and the next so it wouldn't hurt my feelings if that was true, that blue (at least to me) line is down in Fl. isn't it.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 4, 2010)

That far out, there is almost no confidence in the models.  If at this time next week nothing has changed, maybe some thought will go towards it.   If 3 days before it's still holding, we're gonna have ourselves Winter Weather Thread VI. . . but my bet goes with either rain, or it could completely be a figment of the computers imagination and it will be sunny.
Either way, it's a good while before we will need daily updates on anything (I'm trying to wean myself off of weather thread dependency)


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wade Chandler said:


> That far out, there is almost no confidence in the models.  If at this time next week nothing has changed, maybe some thought will go towards it.   If 3 days before it's still holding, we're gonna have ourselves Winter Weather Thread VI. . . but my bet goes with either rain, or it could completely be a figment of the computers imagination and it will be sunny.
> Either way, it's a good while before we will need daily updates on anything.



I didn't see it when I looked at the models this morning...the GFS did do a good job on the last one...I think it called it back on Feb 18th.  We'll just have to watch it!


----------



## savreds (Mar 4, 2010)

Wade Chandler said:


> That far out, there is almost no confidence in the models.  If at this time next week nothing has changed, maybe some thought will go towards it.   If 3 days before it's still holding, we're gonna have ourselves Winter Weather Thread VI. . . but my bet goes with either rain, or it could completely be a figment of the computers imagination and it will be sunny.
> Either way, it's a good while before we will need daily updates on anything (I'm trying to wean myself off of weather thread dependency)





bigox911 said:


> I didn't see it when I looked at the models this morning...the GFS did do a good job on the last one...I think it called it back on Feb 18th.  We'll just have to watch it!




Now why have y'all got to go trying  logic and sense and facts into this


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 4, 2010)

It's March... time for tulips


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 4, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> It's March... time for tulips



And some Gobbling Thunder.......

But I bet you money it will at least spit snow again up here....... Always does every year.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2010)

Sure is quiet in here!!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 4, 2010)

and a cooler full of slabs


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 4, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Sure is quiet in here!!!


Thats cause winter is over and its almost time to kill turkeys!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Thats cause winter is over and its almost time to kill turkeys!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok Sparky....looks like u need to get warmed up and get on deck...
When are we gona start a severe weather thread 


THIS TRENDS CONTINUES
FOR WEDNESDAY INTO THURSDAY AS S LOW LEVEL FLOW INCREASES ALONG WITH
POTENTIAL FOR SHORT WAVES TO MOVE ACROSS THE AREA AND INCREASING
INSTABILITY AND THUNDERSTORM POTENTIAL. GFS/EUROPEAN DIFFERING WITH
THE TIMING OF THE COLD FRONT ON THURSDAY WITH THE GFS FASTER. MODELS
INDICATING A SECOND COLD FRONT ON FRIDAY AS LOW PRESSURE ALOFT SPINS
OVER THE MID U.S. THIS WILL KEEP SOME CHANCES FOR SHOWER AND
POSSIBLY THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY ACROSS THE AREA...MOST SO FOR N GA.
GFS AND EUROPEAN DIFFERING WITH THE UPPER SYSTEM FOR SATURDAY. THIS
WILL SIGNIFICANTLY AFFECT THE FORECAST BUT AT LEAST NEED TO KEEP THE
CHANCE FOR SHOWERS ACROSS FAR N GA.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 8, 2010)

I have found myself wanting to ask DDD what the models look like, but I am going to stick to my previous post about it not being interesting until a week has gone by, and it's only been 4 days. . . seems like forever.  I'm not having much optimism right now though.  We do still have snow on the ground up here at the Inn though.  I had a snowball fight with some friends that came up to visit yesterday.  It's amazing how warm it has to get to make it all melt!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> Ok Sparky....looks like u need to get warmed up and get on deck...
> When are we gona start a severe weather thread
> 
> 
> .


 
Soon bro', soon..


----------



## biggtruxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So it is gonna snow again DDD? Is that what that model is saying?


----------



## DDD (Mar 9, 2010)

GFS still says snow on the 18-19.

I am not going to buy it until it still says it come 5 days out.


----------



## packinmama (Mar 10, 2010)

DDD.... Please say it isn't going to snow March 18 & 19th....I have to go watch my son Graduate Boot Camp at Ft. Jackson, SC....


----------



## Fro1911nut (Mar 14, 2010)

DDD said:


> GFS still says snow on the 18-19.
> 
> I am not going to buy it until it still says it come 5 days out.



Well????


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 16, 2010)

DDD, you are past due for either closing this thread or getting our hopes up once more!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 21, 2010)

Paging DDD....I've been hearing the S word today..What about it?


----------



## ryano (Mar 21, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Paging DDD....I've been hearing the S word today..What about it?



the forecast for the morning is "snow showers" for here in Jasper 

right now it storming and the wind is blowing about 30 mph or more.


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN (Mar 22, 2010)

Been snowing lightly here since about 5:00 this morning. Too warm to stick, but neat for early Spring.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 22, 2010)

Pouring down snow here at the Inn.  Ground is white and it's 29 degrees.  Looks like some more precip still to come too!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 22, 2010)

Still snowing here in Carrollton.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2010)

Crazy!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 22, 2010)

Snowed on me this morning from Ephesus to Newnan. Still snowing in Newnan,no sticking however.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 22, 2010)

Been snowing here all day. . . still snowing.  It's a perfect winter day (now night), in spring!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 5, 2014)

Wade Chandler said:


> Been snowing here all day. . . still snowing.  It's a perfect winter day (now night), in spring!



Wow it's like 50 degrees here!


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y'all brought up a thread from 2010!


----------

